

Pre-Millennium Tension: The Dali Clock Y2K Easter Egg - mark_h
http://www.jwz.org/blog/2012/02/pre-millennium-tension-the-dali-clock-y2k-easter-egg/

======
raldi
Any volunteers to dig up the code in question, in exchange for free karma and
the gratitude of your peers?

~~~
a1k0n
Right here:

<http://pastebin.com/UM0R6U4u>

xdaliclock-2.18/X11/digital.c starting at line 1260. He just uses mktime()
with a year of 100.

~~~
raldi
Why does line 14 set "was" to -1?

~~~
a1k0n
So that that block only executes once, right after the transition to 2000. Why
-1 as opposed to some other true value? Beats me.

------
tomjen3
Yeah, personally I am planing on getting in on the 2k48 bug panic. I should be
able to make a pretty penny because it is unlikely that there will be that
many people who will know C then.

~~~
artmageddon
I assume it was a typo - you meant 2038 right? Not aware of a crash impending
10 years after that one :)

~~~
tomjen3
Yeah. Sadly enough there probably won't be another one.

------
victorhn
Tis clock has a bug, at 12:00:00, the 12 stays in the left, although its
digits are already inversed. At 12:00:01, the clock gets the desired effect
though (the 12 at the right).

